# Lg motion-root without pc



## shogun2212 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello, i am wondering if there is a way to root my lg motion without a computer? This would help me tremendously as my lap top recently took a five after some citrus issues right before i had a chance to root my phone after UN bricking it by flashing the stock rom....any info on root without any other computer needed would be much appreciated, thanks

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------

